

The Rise of the Data Scientist - physcab
http://flowingdata.com/2009/06/04/rise-of-the-data-scientist/

======
jimbokun
Recommendations for becoming a data scientist? Sounds like a wonderful job.

What books would be on the required reading lists? What is the best set of
tools to learn and know?

An alternative approach: how much of this could be automated and delivered as
a web application/service? Provide easy ways for people to parse and upload
their data, algorithms to run with good descriptions and recommendations for
lay people, and well designed visualization tools for presenting the output of
the data. This would be a very valuable service, but would take a broad range
of knowledge and expertise to implement well (experts in the CS, Statistics,
and Visualization fields as described in the article).

~~~
acgourley
As for your latter suggestion - I think its unrealistic to build a general
web-based solution. As you are describing it, you would essentially be hosting
R, some visualization tool, and a scripting tool. That's absurd enough and
doesn't even address the bandwidth issue - these datasets are usually huge.

You'd be better off writing enterprise software in this field. Especially
considering anyone who would pay for data munging and visualization
tools/services probably doesn't want their data out on the internet.

~~~
vbar
Hosting R is already implemented - see <http://predict.i2pi.com/>

~~~
jimbokun
Yes, this looks a lot like what I had in mind. Reading his blog entry, I like
that he is getting something out there, even though it is not all of what he
originally had in mind. If he keeps iterating, he should do well. I wonder if
he has any thoughts on business models.

------
vijayr
This link has tons of data visualization examples and resources

[http://www.meryl.net/2008/01/175-data-and-information-
visual...](http://www.meryl.net/2008/01/175-data-and-information-
visualization-examples-and-resources/)

